# Utah Lake



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Is it open again? I want to take the boat out for a little warm up run before the season and of anyone knows what water levels are like that'd be appreciated as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Low, lower, and lower.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

quackaddict35 said:


> Is it open again? I want to take the boat out for a little warm up run before the season and of anyone knows what water levels are like that'd be appreciated as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe it is open but I am not seeing any watercraft on it. I live on the west bank. It's very low. You might very well get your boat stuck in the middle of the lake even.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Dang, alright thanks for the heads up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I live close to the south end of Utah lake. I don't hunt there. It's worth the drive to go up north.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Well I took my chances and "launched" from the Saratoga marina and was amazed at how low it was. Contemplated it for a second said he'll it's a mud boat it should be able to get through. Since I could get any pick up out of that little cove I had walk and push it out til it got deep enough. I putted around a little bit out there. Never driven a long shaft before so it was a little different but all in all I got the hang of it. 

But yea water levels are low low low. Some people got a kick out of me pushing my boat through the mud haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

quackaddict35 said:


> Well I took my chances and "launched" from the Saratoga marina and was amazed at how low it was. Contemplated it for a second said he'll it's a mud boat it should be able to get through. Since I could get any pick up out of that little cove I had walk and push it out til it got deep enough. I putted around a little bit out there. Never driven a long shaft before so it was a little different but all in all I got the hang of it.
> 
> But yea water levels are low low low. Some people got a kick out of me pushing my boat through the mud haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You must have a riveted Jon boat. You wouldn't do that with a welded boat. That is the only reason I have kept the boat/motor I have now. A riveted boat with a longtail motor can get you into and out of some skinny places.

I hate pushing boats through mud and muck!


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

Fowlmouth said:


> You must have a riveted Jon boat. You wouldn't do that with a welded boat. That is the only reason I have kept the boat/motor I have now. A riveted boat with a longtail motor can get you into and out of some skinny places.
> 
> I hate pushing boats through mud and muck!


Yes it is riveted! I didn't know it made a difference, why is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

quackaddict35 said:


> Yes it is riveted! I didn't know it made a difference, why is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The all welded boats are thicker gauged aluminum and weigh a lot more. I think my boat weighs 230 pounds, a welded boat in the same size weighs closer to 500 pounds.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

*Picture from Buffalo Peak on Saturday *

Here is the low down. very little water. 
https://goo.gl/photos/Q4m9nXsXBHU3gpxAA


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

fish-n-fool said:


> Here is the low down. very little water.
> https://goo.gl/photos/Q4m9nXsXBHU3gpxAA


You are having too much fun with that drone.:grin:
Has Utah Lake ever been this low?


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> You are having too much fun with that drone.:grin:
> Has Utah Lake ever been this low?


2004 was about the same as right now. If it drops much further we'll be at 1992 levels.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> You are having too much fun with that drone.:grin:
> Has Utah Lake ever been this low?


That was actually a hike on Saturday. I would have gotten much better pictures with the drone, I may go down and take it up at mill race but need to be careful of the airport as FAA has a 5 Mile no fly zone around airports. If I stay below 400 feet and stay well out of the flight path I should be okay to get some low altitude shots. Also there is also the power lines over there which could be an issue with interference and I could lose it. Maybe I will get a shot from hobble creek instead. ;-)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Was by the Saratoga boat launch on Saturday....I think you could walk across the north end from shore to shore....There is dry ground now where last duck season there was feet of water


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> Was by the Saratoga boat launch on Saturday....I think you could walk across the north end from shore to shore....There is dry ground now where last duck season there was feet of water


No pictures?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

fish-n-fool said:


> No pictures?


Only of the youngest grandson at the little park south of the boat launch...:grin::grin: I told him that when he turns 4 he can start going with PawPaw and his uncle and cousin to go duck hunting....you should have seen his grin !!!

I did see about 20-30 geese sitting in the mud with a flock of pelicans and a small flock of ducks just a couple of hundred yards north of them on another mud point. That was near noonish time.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

*Utah Lake Saturday.*

So I got the boat ready, Motor tuned, belt changed, new tires on trailer and bearings greased. Took a run over to Lindon boat harbor and the parking lot was empty.

I backed up on the ramp launched the boat and had no issue until I was halfway across the marina. Then boat jumped up right on the mud I gunned the motor and ran the rest of the way out on the mud until I hit the channel at the mouth of the marina. As soon as I hit the lake it was only about 6 inches deep and green as radiator fluid The algae bloom is in full force again and was worried about getting any of the soup on me. I ran for about a hundred yards and swung around and went back in.

For those with out boards your not getting out of the marina, I assume Provo is just as bad and I will be taking a look later in the week but it's not looking good for you. I have never seen the lake this low ever. This is going to be a tough year for those people in Utah County wanting to hunt the lake. Even those with bigger boats and mud motors are not going to be able to stop or they will be stuck.

So just a warning hopefully most will take this warning and not cause search and rescue to be working overtime to rescue you and your boats.

fnf8)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Yep fnf it's very discouraging to look out at the lake every day and then have to drive 1 hour north to find a decent hunting opportunity. Thank goodness our honey hole paid off in spades on Saturday morning. Now if I could just train the (*$^$&%&( dog to retrieve!


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

This is from last night showing how bad it is. I can't remember the last time I have seen a channel coming into the marina like this.

https://goo.gl/photos/QZZsK7naBbuVxLpe8

fnf:-(


----------

